# Crayfish and shrimp info?



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Im thinking about getting crayfish for my big tank and some small shrimpies for my small one...but I dont know anything about them...
What does their water have to be like...are they sensitive or hardy?
What do they eat...
Tell me what You all know aboot them~


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Crayfish Get big. I mean like 7" big and they are not fit for a community tank since they are quite aggressive against smaller fish. You can keep them in chiclid conditions with chiclids. The larger the better. You can try keeping them in a community tank if you want but I would not recommend. But it really depends how big of a tank we are talking about. How big is the tank?


Shrimp I know a lot more about. Most FW shrimp can be kept in a community tank. regular conditions will work. Unless you want to get a less common shrimp then they tend to like acidic water. Look here at the FW shrimp directory. This is just about every FW shrimp there is. All the short armed species of shrimp you need to be careful what you put in with it I would say a 2" maximum fish size and that is really pushing it too. Tetras are ideal. With bigger shrimp such as the great Asian or African filter shrimp you can keep them with most community fish nothing very big though.

If you want a semi-aggressive tank get some long armed shrimp. These are the chiclids of the shrimp. They are also interesting.

Oh yeah and you can't have long armed shrimp with filter feeder or short arm shrimp. Everything else can be mixed together in any combination.

That about sums it up. Here is the great shrimp directory I was talking about. Have fun! http://www.petshrimp.com/shrimpspecies.html


----------

